# API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (17 مايو 2010)

Epcon - API Technical Data Book - Oil and Gas industry 







SEE ATTACHED LINK
Download all three files and save them in the same folder
after click on Epcon_API_TECHNICAL_DATA_BOOK_7.rar
and extract the cont.



Size : 103.809+103.809+38.349 MB
http://rapidshare.com/files/70317854...ATA_BOOK_7.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/70321796...ATA_BOOK_7.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/70329818...ATA_BOOK_7.rar
__________________​


----------



## h2foo3 (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

جزاك الله خيرا برجاء رفعه مره اخرى على لينكات ميديا فاير لان الربيد شير انتهت صلحيته ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد العسل (12 يونيو 2011)

اله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ahmedsamcad (29 يوليو 2011)

لو تكرمت يا اخي الروابط لا تعمل ممكن ترفعهم علي الميديت فير؟ الموضوع في غايه الاهميه و جزاك الله خير


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (18 فبراير 2014)

ملتقى المهندسين العرب - جاري التحويل إلى موقع خارجي ...


----------

